# Cali Licked a JELLYFISH!!!



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

well i planned a lovely day at the beach we went the beach and as soon as i let her off lead she licked a jellyfish that was just on the sand and has been throwing up snice i rang the vet and she said she will be ok get plenty of fuilds down her and if she any differculty breathing or swelled up mouth call up but she seems fine but am worrying like mad!!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I would think its more likely to be the salty water that has upset her rather than the actual jelly fish? I would keep up her fluids and even add a spoon of sugar into her water. Then when the vomiting stops try her with some boiled chicken or fish mixed with boiled rice, small and often meals. Natural yogurt also helps to settle an upset tummy. X


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The best thing for jellyfish stings is to rub on meat tenderising sauce, it breaks down the protien in the venom


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks guys she is ok but is reching a little she has had a big drink when we got in and that has stayed don which is good i am really stressing out though


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

When did this happen?? You can give piriton tablets one 3 x daily to help with any reaction if you think it stung her. (not piriteze but piriton!)


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

there is no swelling an doesnt appear to be in pain she has not been sick snice we got in which is good she is just sleeping now


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> there is no swelling an doesnt appear to be in pain she has not been sick snice we got in which is good she is just sleeping now


I think it's definitely the salt water then rather than the jelly fish, Matrix is often sick after a beach visit as he issists on swimming with a tennis ball in his mouth so must swallow the salt water! We now leave his tennis ball in the car until we go to the woods on the way home or play with it on the beach away from the sea.

Hope Cali is okay when she wakes, I would give her some boiled rice to soak up any salt water left in her tummy. X


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember standing right onto a jellyfish when I was younger, with bare feet... It was disgusting but nothing more!
Hope she is okay!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

thankyou i ended up taking her the vet although she seemed ok i was worried sick she had to have two injections but is back snoozing again


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Heya, first time I took Jess to the beach she ate a jellyfish, promptly threw it and the sand she had eaten back up, no harm done, the clear ones with the blue circles don't sting and are edible.. though I really really DON'T recomend them! the orange type you see do sting, though only the tenticles not the top.
(UK jellies btw)


----------

